
To reach Mars, SpaceX is trying to buy up a tiny Texas community - onetimemanytime
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-10-01/spacex-mars-boca-chica-texas-buy-out
======
aurizon
I wonder how many greedy holdouts will emerge? Faced with greedy holdouts Musk
may say fuckit and move on rather than be held up at gunpoint - as it were.

